# Onboard graphics drivers not available, MSI motherboard- K8M Neo-V



## zegulas (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello,
I recently installed Ubuntu 9.10 after using Windows for more than 8 years. I just have one major problem, the webpage scrolling is not as smooth as it was in Windows, I guess because of the drivers. It looks very similar to how it looked in Windows without the graphic's driver installed.
My motherboard is MSI K8M Neo-V. With on-board graphics.


----------



## Flake (Apr 18, 2010)

Open Terminal and execute this

```
lspci | grep -i vga
```
Post output here.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 18, 2010)

This may be a screen flicker problem. Try disabling compiz and other visual effects and see if that works for you !


----------



## zegulas (Apr 18, 2010)

@ghost at rest:
I got this output: lspci | grep -i vga
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

@celldweller1591: 
I have no effects enabled!


----------



## Flake (Apr 18, 2010)

Try to reconfigure display settings.
Execute this

```
sudo Xorg -configure
```

In case it doesn't work, we will have to create xorg.conf file manually.


----------



## zegulas (Apr 18, 2010)

@ ghost at rest, this is what came up:


```
sudo Xorg -configure
[sudo] password for ashish: 

Fatal server error:
Server is already active for display 0
	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
	and start again.


Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at [url]*wiki.x.org[/url]
 for help. 

 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
```


----------



## Flake (Apr 18, 2010)

Post the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, if there is any.


----------



## zegulas (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't think that the file exists, still I have attached a screenshot as there is a file named X in it.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 19, 2010)

Xorg.conf is not included by default in Ubuntu 9.10. IN other words Xorg has sort of grown smarter and doesn't necessarily need the file. That said if a Xorg.conf file is created it does overrule the auto-detected settings by the system.


----------



## Flake (Apr 19, 2010)

Try again to configure Display Manually.

Press Alt+Ctrl+F4 at Login Screen. It will switch to command line mode. Log in there and execute this

```
sudo service gdm stop[FONT=monospace]
sudo Xorg -configure
sudo service gdm start
```
[/FONT]


----------



## zegulas (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, did that successfully.


----------



## Flake (Apr 20, 2010)

Is your problem solved now or webpage scrolling is still not smooth?


----------



## zegulas (Apr 22, 2010)

Still not smooth..


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 22, 2010)

which browser are u running.
If it's mozilla firefox, then u r right. 
Browsing isn't smooth. Same problem with me in Fedora 12.
But u can install ur graphics driver.
Just go to manufacturer site and tell us which on-board graphics card u have.


----------

